# Is there any point getting Bazille if I have Pigments?



## automated hero (Mar 1, 2022)

Which I do, and I really like UHE stuff. The demo is great. But it does seem remarkably self indulgent to own both.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Mar 1, 2022)

Well I am not familiar with Pigments but for some reason Bazille to my ears is one of the best sounding softsynth out there.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 1, 2022)

Pigments is not known as a particularly capable FM synth, so I’d argue the two synths are rather complementary.

Also… 2 synths is self indulgent? Erm… oops.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 1, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Pigments is not known as a particularly capable FM synth, so I’d argue the two synths are rather complementary.
> 
> Also… 2 synths is self indulgent? Erm… oops.




Temme I think that’s a typo the OP probably meant to type owning 20 synths as self indulgent not knowing for many of us 20 was in the rear view mirror a long tiime ago lol 
In our case it’s probably a number we don’t even want to know…….2? That’s funny!

And yes @automated hero while Pigments is a nice synth Bazille is simply STUNNING! IMO it’s one of the best synths available and certainly one of team U-he’s best synth creations ever!


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 1, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> And yes @automated hero while Pigments is a nice synth Bazille is simply STUNNING! IMO it’s one of the best synths available and certainly one of team U-he’s best synth creations ever!


Agreed. And my hardware synths number alone exceeds #60. Again: oops. Inknow that’s ridiculous. Of course in my defense: I am old. Yet I respect OP’s constraint! And encourage her / him / them to seriously consider getting Bazille. And the Cookbook. So much fun! Such great sounds.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 1, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Agreed. And my hardware synths number alone exceeds #60. Again: oops. Inknow that’s ridiculous. Of course in my defense: I am old. Yet I respect OP’s constraint! And encourage her / him / them to seriously consider getting Bazille. And the Cookbook. So much fun! Such great sounds.




Respect? His self control is bordering on horrifying 😱 over the holidays i added 6 or 7 more to my pile of toys.


----------



## automated hero (Mar 1, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Pigments is not known as a particularly capable FM synth, so I’d argue the two synths are rather complementary.
> 
> Also… 2 synths is self indulgent? Erm… oops.


Well now, I didn't say I only had 1 synth. I said that owning both might be somewhat redundant :D

I have more than 2. 

In fact I have more than I actually use and a couple of Arturia plugins I'm trying to shift (which would help with buying Bazille, *cough* Farfisa V *cough* Synclavier V)

I don't know what reputation Pigments has in regard to FM. It seems reasonably capable, but then it's not, afaict, a dedicated FM synth. Which is fine.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 1, 2022)

I was kidding of course and absolutely not synth-shaming you 

My serious answer is: Pigments is a very good synth, very capable and does a couple of things very well, most of which Bazille cannot achieve. The latter on the other hand -IMHO- is one of the BEST sounding synthesizers ever invented (and note: I include all of my hardware synths), that is very capable of producing digital FM sounds - something that isn’t a particular forte of Pigments. So the two synths combined pack a LOT of punch, and in many ways almost couldn’t be further apart from each other - both in terms of “sonic range” and in terms of UI / UX (hint: Pigments is very modern and well layed-out where Bazille makes you fiddle about with faux patch cords and is clearly conceived way back, when even Apple still embraced skeumorphism). Still, I highly recommend Bazille. When push comes to shove it may be my favourite synth ever.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 1, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I was kidding of course and absolutely not synth-shaming you
> 
> My serious answer is: Pigments is a very good synth, very capable and does a couple of things very well, most of which Bazille cannot achieve. The latter on the other hand -IMHO- is one of the BEST sounding synthesizers ever invented (and note: I include all of my hardware synths), that is very capable of producing digital FM sounds - something that isn’t a particular forte of Pigments. So the two synths combined pack a LOT of punch, and in many ways almost couldn’t be further apart from each other - both in terms of “sonic range” and in terms of UI / UX (hint: Pigments is very modern and well layed-out where Bazille makes you fiddle about with faux patch cords and is clearly conceived way back, when even Apple still embraced skeumorphism). Still, I highly recommend Bazille. When push comes to shove it may be my favourite synth ever.




Agree 100% or in our case 500% and marching towards infinity!

@automated hero 

Unlike Temme I’m a rude old NY fuck so yes I was synth shaming you! 😂
(all in fun)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 1, 2022)

I think Pigments is comparatively rather limited when it comes to FM. But if the question is do they or can they sound similar. I think they have very different sounds even to the extent that there is any overlap. Even using samples from Bazille, Pigments would end up sounding very different because of what it does with them.

Both are very good synths and if you just fancy a little dabbling with FM, why not start with what you’ve got? I do think, however, that Bazille’s sound is a world away in terms of how good it is at the kind of sound it produces. Which, of course, doesn’t necessarily make it better for you.

To quote myself from a previous post in another thread, Bazille sounds like love on toast.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I think Pigments is comparatively rather limited when it comes to FM. But if the question is do they or can they sound similar. I think they have very different sounds even to the extent that there is any overlap. Even using samples from Bazille, Pigments would end up sounding very different because of what it does with them.
> 
> Both are very good synths and if you just fancy a little dabbling with FM, why not start with what you’ve got? I do think, however, that Bazille’s sound is a world away in terms of how good it is at the kind of sound it produces. Which, of course, doesn’t necessarily make it better for you.
> 
> To quote myself from a previous post in another thread, Bazille sounds like love on toast.




Dearest Sweet Bee for full disclosure the quote is actually “ Bazille sounds like love on toast in the shower at the nunnery.”
I totally agree! 👍🤪


----------



## automated hero (Mar 1, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I was kidding of course and absolutely not synth-shaming you
> 
> My serious answer is: Pigments is a very good synth, very capable and does a couple of things very well, most of which Bazille cannot achieve. The latter on the other hand -IMHO- is one of the BEST sounding synthesizers ever invented (and note: I include all of my hardware synths), that is very capable of producing digital FM sounds - something that isn’t a particular forte of Pigments. So the two synths combined pack a LOT of punch, and in many ways almost couldn’t be further apart from each other - both in terms of “sonic range” and in terms of UI / UX (hint: Pigments is very modern and well layed-out where Bazille makes you fiddle about with faux patch cords and is clearly conceived way back, when even Apple still embraced skeumorphism). Still, I highly recommend Bazille. When push comes to shove it may be my favourite synth ever.


It is very good, but it's a lot of ££ for me.

Unless there's a deal on somewhere...?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 1, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Dearest Sweet Bee for full disclosure the quote is actually “ Bazille sounds like love on toast in the shower at the nunnery.”
> I totally agree! 👍🤪


You could be right...


----------



## automated hero (Mar 1, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Dearest Sweet Bee for full disclosure the quote is actually “ Bazille sounds like love on toast in the shower at the nunnery.”
> I totally agree! 👍🤪


I think Bazille sounds phenomenal. I have Repro which is also fantastic sounding. UHE stuff is really quality.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 1, 2022)

automated hero said:


> It is very good, but it's a lot of ££ for me.
> 
> Unless there's a deal on somewhere...?


Yes, I fully understand. It is quite an investment. I am unaware of any current deals, and sales are rare. Pay-to-rent options are non-existent I suppose. So the Buy/Sell sections here and on KVR / Knobcloud may be your safest bet at the moment. But I don’t think there will be many offers below €99 on there.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 1, 2022)

automated hero said:


> It is very good, but it's a lot of ££ for me.
> 
> Unless there's a deal on somewhere...?



U-he doesn’t do sales as such, but they do issue occasional vouchers for a percentage off as a reward for filling out a survey. Other vendors may occasionally have small discounts, but your best bet would be to look out for a license transfer. I got mine on Knobcloud.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 1, 2022)

Also, maybe Pluginboutique can help you out?






Klarna seems to offer a payment option with 3 (EU) or 4 two-weekly (US only) installments. 



https://support.pluginboutique.com/hc/en-gb/articles/4406469208977


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 1, 2022)

automated hero said:


> I think Bazille sounds phenomenal. I have Repro which is also fantastic sounding. UHE stuff is really quality.




Not surprisingly I like many users here I have all of the synths from U-he. Originally Diva was my favorite than I had a tug of war between Zebra & Repro as favorites while suddenly Bazille stole my heart and nowadays it’s probably my most used synth from team U-he & like Temme already stated if you cave and get Bazille, Howard’s Cookbook is phenomenal!


----------



## automated hero (Mar 1, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes, I fully understand. It is quite an investment. I am unaware of any current deals, and sales are rare. Pay-to-rent options are non-existent I suppose. So the Buy/Sell sections here and on KVR / Knobcloud may be your safest bet at the moment. But I don’t think there will be many offers below €99 on there.


Well I don't mind buying new, if it's affordable enough, because through paypal I can spread the payments out. Otherwise it's waiting until I can save my pennies or sell the plug ins I don't use.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 1, 2022)

But, I don’t think there’s any rush to buy it! I’m sure life could be _almost_ as good without it!


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> But, I don’t think there’s any rush to buy it! I’m sure life could be _almost_ as good without it!




The key word is : almost


----------



## automated hero (Mar 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> But, I don’t think there’s any rush to buy it! I’m sure life could be _almost_ as good without it!


Of course, i've already created a couple of patches. I guess I can work with the demo for now. If I'm clever with rendering parts I can avoid the crackle added to the demo version :D


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 1, 2022)

automated hero said:


> Of course, i've already created a couple of patches. I guess I can work with the demo for now. If I'm clever with rendering parts I can avoid the crackle added to the demo version :D



Very smart. And if you end up tiring of it, you won't have lost any money.


----------



## automated hero (Mar 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Very smart. And if you end up tiring of it, you won't have lost any money.


Thanks, not really ideal though. I'm less inclined to comit to using it sans ownership. Weird!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 1, 2022)

automated hero said:


> Thanks, not really ideal though. I'm less inclined to comit to using it sans ownership. Weird!



And that's why I turned to crime. To buy synths and plugins.

Of course, while you could resell any synths you change your mind about, you still have to have the money there to begin with. Spreading the payments over three months isn't too bad, but it still makes me nervous.


----------



## automated hero (Mar 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> And that's why I turned to crime. To buy synths and plugins.
> 
> Of course, while you could resell any synths you change your mind about, you still have to have the money there to begin with. Spreading the payments over three months isn't too bad, but it still makes me nervous.


Paypal allow you to pay in three installments for stuff like this. i've done it before. If I can sell my Arturia stuff, which i've just listed, then I'll be able to buy it. Otherwise save up I guess


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 1, 2022)

automated hero said:


> Paypal allow you to pay in three installments for stuff like this. i've done it before. If I can sell my Arturia stuff, which i've just listed, then I'll be able to buy it. Otherwise save up I guess



Sounds good.


----------



## KEM (Mar 1, 2022)

There’s no such thing as too many synths, buy it!!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 1, 2022)

KEM said:


> There’s no such thing as too many synths, buy it!!



But there is such a thing as too little gas, electricity and food...


----------



## KEM (Mar 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> But there is such a thing as too little gas, electricity and food...



A small price to pay


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 1, 2022)

KEM said:


> A small price to pay



I could lose some weight.


----------



## Prof_lofi (Mar 1, 2022)

I owned both - Bazille for years and Pigments for months (just sold it). I found Pigments to be really lovely sounding, wonderfully designed and utterly boring  It’s probably my fault or taste but I didn’t feel that it had any character which is probably a strength in the right hands. 

Bazille otoh is oozing in character and attitude and I liked that very much. Much more complex and not a ‘get result quick’ machine for me, which I also liked.

I think they’re just very different piece of Sw meant to fulfil different needs.


----------



## Pier (Mar 2, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> OP probably meant to type owning 20 synths as self indulgent


He probably meant 200 synths, right?

RIGHT?

Now in all seriousness, OP you're comparing two very different synths. While Pigments does have some audio rate modulation capabilities, it's really not a modular synth like Bazille is.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 2, 2022)

Pier said:


> He probably meant 200 synths, right?
> 
> RIGHT?
> 
> Now in all seriousness, OP you're comparing two very different synths. While Pigments does have some audio rate modulation capabilities, it's really not a modular synth like Bazille is.



Says the man for whom an alternative version of Zebra is too much variety!


----------



## automated hero (Mar 2, 2022)

Are there any good tutorials for Bazille? I think I can cope with it on a basic level, but the advances tuff on the tweaks and fx page is beyond me (apart from the fx). I'm not entirely sure what the metroplex bit is either, but I'm guessing it allows two inputs to combine in some way.


----------



## Prof_lofi (Mar 2, 2022)

automated hero said:


> Are there any good tutorials for Bazille? I think I can cope with it on a basic level, but the advances tuff on the tweaks and fx page is beyond me (apart from the fx). I'm not entirely sure what the metroplex bit is either, but I'm guessing it allows two inputs to combine in some way.


I only know of the Sadowick and the ADSR ones (they come up immediately on a google search). They're good though nothing beats just digging in imo.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 2, 2022)

automated hero said:


> Are there any good tutorials for Bazille? I think I can cope with it on a basic level, but the advances tuff on the tweaks and fx page is beyond me (apart from the fx). I'm not entirely sure what the metroplex bit is either, but I'm guessing it allows two inputs to combine in some way.



ADSR had some tutorial videos on YouTube. I haven't watched them, though.


----------



## automated hero (Mar 2, 2022)

Prof_lofi said:


> I owned both - Bazille for years and Pigments for months (just sold it). I found Pigments to be really lovely sounding, wonderfully designed and utterly boring  It’s probably my fault or taste but I didn’t feel that it had any character which is probably a strength in the right hands.
> 
> Bazille otoh is oozing in character and attitude and I liked that very much. Much more complex and not a ‘get result quick’ machine for me, which I also liked.
> 
> I think they’re just very different piece of Sw meant to fulfil different needs.


Although it's quite reasonable to make the claim, and if Pigments (or any synth) isn't for you then it's reasonable to say so, I am curious as to why you found it boring?


----------



## Pier (Mar 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Says the man for whom an alternative version of Zebra is too much variety!


In truth I've sold most of my virtual synths. I've only kept Zebra, Bazille, and Generate.

But I still remember the days! 😂


----------



## Pier (Mar 2, 2022)

Prof_lofi said:


> I found Pigments to be really lovely sounding, wonderfully designed and utterly boring  It’s probably my fault or taste but I didn’t feel that it had any character which is probably a strength in the right hands.


Yeah Pigments has some interesting ideas but it has a very vanilla sound.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 2, 2022)

I've heard fantastic presets for Pigments. Long washes, 80s style soundtrack sounds, glassy or metallic. But most of my own patches, I find I do better with Falcon or Omnisphere. For me, their sound has just a little more power to it. Pigments is very easy to use and very versatile, though. And, as always, what counts most is how the sounds work in the context in which you use them.


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I've heard fantastic presets for Pigments. Long washes, 80s style soundtrack sounds, glassy or metallic. But most of my own patches, I find I do better with Falcon or Omnisphere. For me, their sound has just a little more power to it. Pigments is very easy to use and very versatile, though. And, as always, what counts most is how the sounds work in the context in which you use them.


I've only recently got Pigments but what I like about it so far is precisely that I know I can use it for those sounds that I don't want to poke through the mix.


----------



## automated hero (Mar 2, 2022)

I think I have most of it down. There are a couple of things: for example can i set an enevelope to trigger with the key press? How would I modulate the fine tuning knob to add a bit of vibrato? (easy in piggy! :D)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 2, 2022)

automated hero said:


> I think I have most of it down. There are a couple of things: for example can i set an enevelope to trigger with the key press? How would I modulate the fine tuning knob to add a bit of vibrato? (easy in piggy! :D)



Red goes out, white in. So, as Tune is white you can modulate it with any red output. The obvious thing is to use the nearest LFO. Pick one of its outputs and set the rate. You can also use another oscillator - probably set to Hertz rather than semitones, but either should work.


----------



## automated hero (Mar 2, 2022)

thanks for the replies


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 2, 2022)

automated hero said:


> thanks for the replies


Nothing is as easy as it is in Pigments, though! At first anyway. I imagine once when gets the hang of it, the patching with wires can spark off ideas that you might not otherwise have had.


----------



## automated hero (Mar 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Nothing is as easy as it is in Pigments, though! At first anyway. I imagine once when gets the hang of it, the patching with wires can spark off ideas that you might not otherwise have had.


Indeed, I already have a few presets saved. About the only criticism I have is that you can't modulate the fx like you can in repro, but honestly that's not the end of the world by any means. The warmth of the tone is just as good as that synth. I definitely intend to pick up Bazille.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 2, 2022)

automated hero said:


> Indeed, I already have a few presets saved. About the only criticism I have is that you can't modulate the fx like you can in repro, but honestly that's not the end of the world by any means. The warmth of the tone is just as good as that synth. I definitely intend to pick up Bazille.


I'm glad you're enjoying it so far. There are quite a few lack-lustre soft synths out there, but also some really excellent ones.


----------



## Prof_lofi (Mar 2, 2022)

automated hero said:


> Although it's quite reasonable to make the claim, and if Pigments (or any synth) isn't for you then it's reasonable to say so, I am curious as to why you found it boring?


I don’t know - just wasn’t inspired by it. The tone was very … meh, hard to say. I’m a big fan of Madrona Labs synths and they’re also very easy to patch with a clear interface but I find them to be inspiring and surprising in a good way. Pigments was very good but I was never surprised by what I produced with it. I know it’s a strange thing to say but I sort of like it when gear/software ‘pushes back’ a little.


----------



## Alchemedia (Mar 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> To quote myself from a previous post in another thread, *Bazille sounds like love on toast.*


Which planet did you say you were from?


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 2, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Which planet did you say you were from?




@Alchemedia 
This can’t be the 1st time you’ve thought about asking this question! 👽


----------



## Pier (Mar 2, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Wow, so you got rid of PhasePlant and Dune 3 as well? I thought you'd fallen for them? Good idea though, focussing on a few key synths in depth is much better and going to reward better results than having 100 synths that one barely knows.


Using PhasePlant too, but I'm on the subscription so I don't really own it.

But I did sell Dune. It sounds really amazing but at some point I realized I had too many synths and not enough time.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 2, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Which planet did you say you were from?



Nanu nanu!


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 3, 2022)

To answer in short the question posed by the thread title: yes. Bazille and Pigments are very very different synths, and so they are hugely complimentary.


----------



## automated hero (Mar 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Also, maybe Pluginboutique can help you out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








JRRshop.com | Search results for: 'bazille'


JRRshop.com is the one stop gear shop by musicians, for musicians.




www.jrrshop.com





Has it as well, and I can get through paypal. The exchange rate between £ and $ is better for me than the euro, but I don't know if there'll be a problem buying from the US. I can't imagine what but i'd hate to buy a license and then find out it's "USA only" or something daft.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

automated hero said:


> JRRshop.com | Search results for: 'bazille'
> 
> 
> JRRshop.com is the one stop gear shop by musicians, for musicians.
> ...


It won’t be.


----------



## automated hero (Mar 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> It won’t be.


Good to hear, but with brexit anything's possible (or imposible, depending on your perspective)


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

automated hero said:


> Good to hear, but with brexit anything's possible (or imposible, depending on your perspective)


U-he are Germans. Maybe just ask support first. They’ve been pretty helpful for me in the past.


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 3, 2022)

automated hero said:


> Good to hear, but with brexit anything's possible (or imposible, depending on your perspective)


I've bought stuff from jrr since Brexit and no issues.


----------



## automated hero (Mar 3, 2022)

Good to hear, should be fine then


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 3, 2022)

automated hero said:


> Good to hear, should be fine then



I don't believe U-he would sell a license with a geographical restriction. Wherever you buy from, the license code is from U-he.


----------



## automated hero (Mar 3, 2022)

Although this synth is objectively awesome, I'm still not 100% it's what I need right now. I'm trying to decipher some of the more involved presets because understanding how some of the more complicated effects are what will decide for me. Basic synthesis I can do on other synths, I think being able to make full use of this is really why you'd want it. To that end, I'm struggling to understand what is generating the modulation on the Pacific Spray pad preset (4th from the last pad sound). There is an lfo going into the multiplesx, but the mdid and more section is doing stuff and I can't really work out what.


----------



## Pier (Mar 3, 2022)

automated hero said:


> Although this synth is objectively awesome, I'm still not 100% it's what I need right now. I'm trying to decipher some of the more involved presets because understanding how some of the more complicated effects are what will decide for me. Basic synthesis I can do on other synths, I think being able to make full use of this is really why you'd want it. To that end, I'm struggling to understand what is generating the modulation on the Pacific Spray pad preset (4th from the last pad sound). There is an lfo going into the multiplesx, but the mdid and more section is doing stuff and I can't really work out what.


Yeah Bazille is hard to follow if you're not familiar with the modular way of doing things.

I'm so spoiled by Zebra's that Bazille still overwhelms me although I haven spent a ton of time with it yet.

I guess the question is... do you want to go over that learning curve? If you're not interested in audio rate modulation everywhere and that kind of thing it's probably not worth your time.

PhasePlant is kind of in the middle between Zebra and Bazille. It has audio rate modulation in many places. Although the UX is much more similar to Zebra as you only see what you're using. There aren't cables everywhere that make a patch hard to grasp.


----------



## automated hero (Mar 3, 2022)

it's sad to say that, in the end, it all comes down to money. That is my deciding factor, it shouldn't be but that's life :D

Bazille is great andI would love to own it. I think my use for it would be creating those sounds that you couldn't really get anywhere else because I have other synths, which is why I asked the initial question. I'm not specifically talking about wierd dubstep wubs or bass loops, but interesting textures and sounds, leads and pads. I love the sound of U-HE stuff but I have to consider how much practical use I'll get out of it over and above what I have. Certainly plenty, but it is expensive. No getting away from that, musical stuff just is.

Not complaining, I think Bazille is wonderful. I had hoped to sell some of the plug ins I'm not using but that isn't working out. In the meantime I will try to learn what I can, but the problem with modular synthesis is that it isn't always apparent what x does when you plug it into y because there isn't always an immediate and obvious result. It's always been a kind of synthesis I've struggled with and generally prefer non modular softsynth options (no interest in hardware).

I have the manual but it's not terribly clear either, imo. I shall haave to dig out some youtube clips I guess in the meantime.

I had a look at the Phase Plant website, but I can't afford it. It's also not clear whether the monthly subscription is rent to buy. If it's not then I won't consider it.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 3, 2022)

automated hero said:


> Although this synth is objectively awesome, I'm still not 100% it's what I need right now. I'm trying to decipher some of the more involved presets because understanding how some of the more complicated effects are what will decide for me. Basic synthesis I can do on other synths, I think being able to make full use of this is really why you'd want it. To that end, I'm struggling to understand what is generating the modulation on the Pacific Spray pad preset (4th from the last pad sound). There is an lfo going into the multiplesx, but the mdid and more section is doing stuff and I can't really work out what.



The filters are receiving random modulation from LFO 1. There is also modulation of the bottom row from Oscillator 1 and random from LFO 2. Oscillator 4 is modulating the phase modulation of Oscillator 3.

But I'm not sure about the connection running from Map 1 to the tones of Oscillators 3 and 4 as I'm not sure what map generation does.

I haven't read the manual yet!


----------



## automated hero (Mar 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> The filters are receiving random modulation from LFO 1. There is also modulation of the bottom row from Oscillator 1 and random from LFO 2. Oscillator 4 is modulating the phase modulation of Oscillator 3.
> 
> But I'm not sure about the connection running from Map 1 to the tones of Oscillators 3 and 4 as I'm not sure what map generation does.
> 
> I haven't read the manual yet!


map generation seems to be a means to set your own modulation patterns which you can then input with the 'tapmap' (iirc) option on filters/oscillators etc. How you programme it eludes me as it seems horrendously convoluted :D 

Just a way of drawing your own mod ulation patterns, rather than relying on an lfo for example.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 3, 2022)

automated hero said:


> map generation seems to be a means to set your own modulation patterns which you can then input with the 'tapmap' (iirc) option on filters/oscillators etc. How you programme it eludes me as it seems horrendously convoluted :D
> 
> Just a way of drawing your own mod ulation patterns, rather than relying on an lfo for example.



Thanks. I think you're right.


----------



## Pier (Mar 3, 2022)

automated hero said:


> I had a look at the Phase Plant website, but I can't afford it. It's also not clear whether the monthly subscription is rent to buy. If it's not then I won't consider it.


It's kinda like a rent to buy. Every year you pay $120 ($10 per month) and get back $100 you can use towards buying products on their store.

BTW have you tried Knobcloud? I've sold pretty much anything I've put there.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 3, 2022)

The subscription to Kilohearts is not rent to buy. However, for each twelve months subscription at a cost of €120 you get a Kilohearts voucher for €100. But since that can't be used for sale prices, the cheapest way to buy is to save up and buy it in a sale.

The subscription gives you immediate access to all the snapins.


----------



## automated hero (Mar 3, 2022)

Pier said:


> It's kinda like a rent to buy. Every year you pay $120 ($10 per month) and get back $100 you can use towards buying products on their store.
> 
> BTW have you tried Knobcloud? I've sold pretty much anything I've put there.


I have it's very good, so hopefully... 

Still, it's not as if Bazille is giong anywhere.


----------

